# T.Flight Hotas Stick X - Kabel zwischen Schubhebel und Stick verlängern möglich?



## CermiT (8. August 2011)

*T.Flight Hotas Stick X - Kabel zwischen Schubhebel und Stick verlängern möglich?*

Hallo Community,

ich bin seit Jahren Leser der PCGH und habe es nun endlich geschafft mich mal im Forum anzumelden (: Es gibt wirklich viele hilfreiche Artikel, was von der Qualität der User zeugt. Daher möchte ich gern von eurem Wissen profitieren und gleich mal einen Frage loswerden.

Ich habe mir den T.Flight Hotas Stick X gekauft und im Anschluss meinen Bürostuhl etwas modifiziert (siehe Anhang) um Platz auf meinem Schreibtisch zu schaffen und das Feeling weiter zu steigern. Auf dem Bild sieht man im roten Kasten das aktuelle Kabel und in grün ist eingezeichnet wie ich das Kabel gern verlegen würde. Problem an der Sache ist, das Verbindungskabel ist zu kurz.

*Ist es möglich das Kabel zu verlängern, oder muss ich dabei etwas beachten?* (ca. 0,5m - 1m)

Meine Bedenken bestehen darin:

 - der Wiederstand eines Leiters erhöht sich wenn die Länge des Leiters größer wird. (R = p x l / A)
 - ist das einlöten eines Kabels die beste Wahl oder doch lieber mit Steckverbindungen arbeiten.

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen! Denn bevor ich an dem Kabel rumschnibbel und 40,- € für ein neuen Stick investiere falls es nicht klappt, kann ich ja auch vorher fragen.

cya
CermiT


----------



## CermiT (12. September 2011)

*AW: T.Flight Hotas Stick X - Kabel zwischen Schubhebel und Stick verlängern möglich?*

Um die Frage zu beantworten ... JA, es ist möglich!

Da ich keine Informationen auftreiben konnte ob der erhöhte Leitungswiederstand sich ggf. negativ auf die Funktion des Joysticks auswirkt, habe ich einfach den Lötkolben in die Hand genommen und das Kabel verlängert. Ich habe ein paar Fotos vom Umbau gemacht um diese hier zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt als eine Art Tutorial zu posten.

Benötigte Materialien


Lötkolben
Lötzinn
2x D-SUB Stecker
2x D-SUB Buchse (Gegenstück zum Stecker)
Schaltlitze 1 x 0,14 mm² (ca. 16m)
Schrumpfschlauch
Seitenschneider
Schraubendreher
!!! Alle Arbeiten geschehen auf eigene Gefahr, ich übernehme keine Haftung für Schäden aller Art !!!
.
1. Joystick vom Strom trennen und die Schrauben an der Unterseite lösen
2. Am Joystickboden den Gummi anheben und die darunterliegende Schraube lösen. (Zugentlastung)
3. Platine im Joystick abschrauben und die Beschaltung überprüfen.
4. Verbindungskabel mit dem Seitenschneider durchtrennen und das Kabelende abisolieren und die einzelnen Lizten freilegen.
5. D-Sub Stecker an das Ende vom Joystick löten.
6. D-Sub Buchse an das Ende des Schubhebel löten.
7. Lötarbeiten überprüfen und den Druchgang der einzelnen Leitungen messen. (von Platine Joystick bis Platine Schubhebel)
8. Kabelverlängerung löten (D-Sub Stecker und -Buchse) Kabellänge ca. 1m
9. Kabelverlängerung einsetzen und den Durchgang der einzelnen Leitungen messen. (von Platine Joystick bis Platine Schubhebel)
10. Alles wieder zusammenschrauben.


Der Leitungswiederstand vor der Verlängerung betrug 0,5 Ohm, nach der Verlängerung hat sich der Wiederstand nur minimal erhöt auf 0,6 - 0,7 Ohm 

Bilder folgen.

cya CermiT





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StefanH36 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: T.Flight Hotas Stick X - Kabel zwischen Schubhebel und Stick verlängern möglich?*

Danke für den Beitrag!!

Stehe auch kurz davor die Verlängerung zu machen, aber warum nicht einfach die Kabel durchtrennen und eine Verlängerung ohne Stecker/Buchse reinlöten.

Dann würde ich mir das Öffnen des Flightsticks ersparen

Lg Stefan


----------

